
Ask HN: Do you want a service which will alert you about an airfare drop? - s-stude
Hello HN!<p>This is a question mostly to travellers, but maybe everyone else will find it useful.<p>A part of our travel is a process of finding the lowest prices for tickets and the best connections. But sometimes the price itself is a good option to have a trip.<p>Do you think it will be useful to have a service, where you can enter your departure &#x2F; destination city and subscribe to an airfare change?<p>Do you use any existing service?
======
a_lifters_life
There are 3rd-party sites that already do this, not to mention some or all of
the travel sites.

------
gregjor
Kayak does this. I think most of the flight search flights offer it.

